# Jessica Biel - ist Besessen vom Essen!



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

Jessica Biel Besessen vom Essen!

Hollywood-Sternchen Jessica Biel ist für zwei Dinge bekannt: ihren Traumbody und ihren Traumboy Justin Timberlake. Der Karrieredurchbruch lässt zwar immer noch auf sich warten - aber Jessica ist sich sicher: mit viel gutem Essen wird ihr auch der gelingen ...

Hand aufs Herz: Können Sie auch nur einen Film mit Jessica Biel nennen? Eben! Die 28-jährige Schönheit kennt man vor allem wegen ihrer Langzeit-Rolle in der TV-Serie „Eine himmlische Familie“ - und wegen ihrer Beziehung mit Justin Timberlake.

„Ich liebe Essen!“

Am Einsatz liegt's sicherlich nicht: Jessica dreht nämlich einen Film nach dem anderen. Problem: ihre schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten empfehlen sie einfach nicht den Top-Regisseuren der Traumfabrik. Aber Jessica lässt sich nicht entmutigen, und bastelt fleißig an ihrer Filmkarriere weiter. Dafür braucht's viel Kraft und Energie - weshalb sie auf Filmsets unheimlich gerne - und viel - isst, wie die gertenschlanke Beauty nun verraten hat.

„Essen ist wie eine Droge - ich liebe Essen. Wenn ich nicht ordentlich esse, habe ich weniger Energie - mein Körper und mein Gesicht sehen dann anders aus. Ich habe das immer im Hinterkopf - nicht nur aus Eitelkeit. Ich will sicher sein, dass ich auch 18 Stunden am Set durchhalten kann, wenn es sein muss. Also esse ich oft und diszipliniert kleine gesunde Snacks. Was leider nicht der Fall ist, wenn ich nicht arbeite.“ 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2010)

habe auch Hunger :drip:  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## amon amarth (1 Aug. 2010)

gut zu wissen, und ich kann kochen! muß ihr das mal bei der nächsten gelegenheit sagen ...


----------



## JayP (2 Aug. 2010)

Na gut also da gibt es schlimmeres, zB wenn man von Jessica Biel besessen ist und die einfach nicht vorbeikommen will


----------

